# Quick question: How to remove tough algae on glass?



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Magnet Float can't scrape it off, what can?
I've heard of a credit card, is it safe for the shrimp? Is it safe for the credit card? :icon_mrgr


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Credit cards work very well. Make sure it is all plastic though and don't use a good one. I have my PetSmart card in the tool box right now. I have used single edge razor blades without hurting anything as well. If your critters like to eat the stuff you scrape off then a credit card would be much safer.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks, I found a new use for my PetSmart card


----------



## 02redz28 (Jan 16, 2011)

Kent sells a metal blade for their hand scrapers. It's designed to take coraline algae off of reef aquarium glass but it works equally well to take any algae off of freshwater glass. Just be careful if you have low iron content glass so you dont scratch it.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Mr Clean Magic Eraser. Just get the original variety with nothing added.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Filter floss. Cheap and works like a charm.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Magic eraser? That wont kill fish/shrimp?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

A plain old razor blade will work wonderfully.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

10gallonplanted said:


> Magnet Float can't scrape it off, what can?
> I've heard of a credit card, is it safe for the shrimp? Is it safe for the credit card? :icon_mrgr


Just be careful to cover up those numbers on the credit card. I had one buy a bunch of fish supplies and they just randomly showed up one day. Try fitting a miniature stereo into your scape. 

Or you could get all fancy and use these: http://www.marinedepot.com/Kent_Mar...pers_Pads-Kent_Marine-KM2621-FIMTASHH-vi.html

Currently, I am using my library card.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeff5614 said:


> Mr Clean Magic Eraser. Just get the original variety with nothing added.


 These work very well and are safe on glass. Much better than scraping. One pad has lasted me 8 months so far with scrubs every 1-3 weeks.

Just care to not get substrate caught between the glass and "eraser", as with all cleaning methods.



sewingalot said:


> Just be careful to cover up those numbers on the credit card. I had one buy a bunch of fish supplies and they just randomly showed up one day. Try fitting a miniature stereo into your scape.


 Haha


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

10gallonplanted said:


> Magic eraser? That wont kill fish/shrimp?


I have shrimp and fish and neither seem to mind it at all. Why would it kill them?


----------



## "Q" (Jun 9, 2011)

On glass, fine steel wool works as well as a razor blade, is faster and wont cut your silicone in the corners.


----------



## tremendotron (May 21, 2008)

I second using a wad of filter floss. It'll take off any loose algae in one swipe, and green-spot algae comes off if you press and rub with your finger. *However*, make sure that there aren't any remaining threads floating around the tank when you're done -- I've had a fish die from eating a filter floss thread.

I've also seen "plastic razor blazes," which are exactly what they sound like -- really sharp, reusable bits of plastic. Home Depot didn't seem to have any.


----------



## GreenEmber (Aug 23, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> A plain old razor blade will work wonderfully.


 Yep this is what I will use if I absolutely have to....works like a charm as long as you always watch what where you are going with it. Other than that I will use a really rough plasticy pad I bought from the lfs to remove any algae...:icon_smil


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

they sell scrapers that remove the algae really well


----------



## "Q" (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone here actually used steel wool before? Just curious.


----------



## shiloh (Jun 10, 2011)

I've found that an old credit card works perfectly and is free. However, when I got a really bad infestation of BBA I found that I had to sort of bend the card in my hand to get a sharper angle on the glass and apply more pressure, but still worked great.

I have scratched my glass with a razor blade before, so I'm pretty much off of those forever.


----------

